# BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!........OMG!!!!!!!!!!



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

*BOOB Coalition Formed to Rid the Cigar World of "sub-par" Cigar Terrorists*

By Lisa Rein
Washington Post Staff Writer 
July 20, 2008; Page B04

The founders of highly-feared cigar terrorist group, BBS, & the lone, but deadly Great White, have decided to form the new coalition of the Brotherhood Of Ohio Bombers, or BOOB. They said they hope to put pressure on the Pennsylvania Pussies (aka Amish Mafia) & others to discourage the attempt at Global domination of Cigar Terrorism by "amatuers".

"Our goal is to raise public awareness about the need for the destruction of the Pennsylvania Pussies & other random Cigar Terrorists," said Rear Admiral G. White, Naval Attache and spokesperson for BOOB.
He said the Ohio-based coalition hopes to provide a counterweight to opposition of the "great State of Ohio & all the fine BOTL's that reside therein, by making people aware of the our complete dominance of cigar terrorism."

The announcement came as a fledgeing group calling themselves the "Amish Mafia", but better known as the "Pennsylvania Pussies", targeted many Ohio BOTL's.

The Pennsylvania Pussies are among the biggest groups facing ultimate destruction by the BOOB. Others, such as PHAT, are certainly going to be targeted by BOOB, experts say.

State regulators have predicted severe attacks in days to come if demands are not met.

"Really, this is about Ohio pride," said Captain A. Feel, the leader of the BOOB land forces. "How many of these ametuers can survive? The prospect of mass destruction in less than three weeks is terrifying to them."

The US Legislature approved a package of bills that would curb these ametuerish, would-be cigar terrorist groups, but BOOB claims "some vigilante justice" is the only thing that will work. Experts agree, saying that reducing these sub-par cigar terriorist groups is not enough. "They must be TOTALLY destroyed" claimed BOOB Air Command Leader Major Woody H. Rickenbacker.

"We want to give the other side, the weakside, something to think about when they are planning their next mediocre attack," said G. White.
Many people are beginning to worry as news leaked out yesterday that the BOOB is a well-armed, ruthless group that boasts a three-pronged attack. According to Rear Admiral G. White, "We can get them by land, by air, or by sea. And you better bet, we WILL get them!!"

All this reporter can say is, every mediocre cigar terrorist group better watch out!! When the BOOB smacks you, it smacks you hard & good!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Pussies.......


:lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

This message is also approved by Maj Woody.. commander BOOB Air Forces


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Where's the recruiting office?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Pussies.......
> 
> :lol:


HMMMMMMMM... I might have just the thing... Call your roofers back :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Pussies.......
> ...


AMEN!!!! BOOB's for life!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> This message is also approved by Maj Woody.. commander BOOB Air Forces


And CPT A. Feel

Look we have a new recruit we are growing in numbers at a rapid pace :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Hell Yeah!!! Sam wants to be a BOOB!!! :dude:


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Hell Yeah!!! Sam wants to be a BOOB!!! :dude:


One thing I love more than cigars, are BOOBS!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Sam said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Hell Yeah!!! Sam wants to be a BOOB!!! :dude:
> ...


PM sent!!! :twisted:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sam is going to be assigned to Operation Flat Tire to prove his worth to be apart of the HUGE force known as BOOB


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Only Ohio would recruit a "Rear" admiral as their spokesman. Bend over, buddies, the PHAT is not through yet!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Only Ohio would recruit a "Rear" admiral as their spokesman. Bend over, buddies, the PHAT is not through yet!


bahahahahahahaha.... Bring it. PA & NY alliance is already formed. Lets not forget what Aces came home to.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

randomhero1090 said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > Only Ohio would recruit a "Rear" admiral as their spokesman. Bend over, buddies, the PHAT is not through yet!
> ...


If you want to join forces with go ahead...you can be the PHAT Pensylvania Pussies!!! :lol: You will still get destroyed nonetheless!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > lazylightningNY said:
> ...


This coming from the Panfish with the napoleon complex about being a shark? :hmm: :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> If you want to join forces with go ahead...you can be the PHAT Pensylvania Pussies!!! :lol: You will still get destroyed nonetheless!!


I've lived in Ohio before, It's true you guys ARE a bunch of BOOBs .....Hey is that Kira from Deathnote?


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > lazylightningNY said:
> ...


Please.... call us whatever you want.... besides....


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

BTW, I am a PSU grad.










Nothing like a hot ass chick telling it like it is....


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I think about says it all. :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey, I think I found your Fraternity's Rush Flyer!! :lol: 








But hey, I am glad you are proud!!! :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry bro, gotta defend the homosexuals. My brother happens to be gay.

HOWEVER, your post is still f'n funny 

http://www.ohiostatesucks.org/

NOT a rickroll




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFe_c6Ar ... re=related

:twisted:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

randomhero1090 said:


> Sorry bro, gotta defend the homosexuals. My brother happens to be gay.
> 
> HOWEVER, your post is still f'n funny


Yeah, I didn't mean any ill-will, just came across the flyer & couldn't resist :lol:



randomhero1090 said:


> NOT a rickroll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast we made it!! :dude:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

How do we suck and still ranked #1 preseason :dunno:

Must be that Penn State Logic workin for you.. oh and.. I believe you are the newest newb here in any of these aliiances....

BRING IT!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:hmm: 










opcorn:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean any ill-will, just came across the flyer & couldn't resist :lol:


Oh I know bro. Hell, I would have done the same thing. I just try to steer clear of the *** jokes in respect of my brother

I still love you in a non-**** way  I guess I am a pussy after all....



Whitefish said:


> Atleast we made it!! :dude:


Blah blah blah. I am an Eagles fan too. And I said the same shit when we made the playoffs. Bottom line, ya lost :twisted:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> How do we suck and still ranked #1 preseason :dunno:
> 
> Must be that Penn State Logic workin for you.. oh and.. I believe you are the newest newb here in any of these aliiances....
> 
> BRING IT!


You suck no matter what. Your a buckeye









Yeah, I am a newb and I still pwn.....








790056717174


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > randomhero1090 said:
> ...


HAHA I must laugh that the FULL MEMBER is talking about owning noobs.... an example must be made :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

happy two week anniver... wait.. you havent been on here for two weeks yet.. i'll say it in two days :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> HAHA I must laugh that the FULL MEMBER is talking about owning noobs.... an example must be made :lol:


You Ohio people are delusional... Just like this this guy....

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdo ... =nfl,95247

That's a solid career move. About as brilliant as Mr. Clarett.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA I must laugh that the FULL MEMBER is talking about owning noobs.... an example must be made :lol:
> ...


HUH????????? :ask:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Carson Palmer talked about how he didnt like Ohio State and blah blah. Which I dont care if he does or doesnt. He is a great quarterback. Now I admit he is going to feel a bit salty when OSU beats USC this year but other than that he can say what he wants.. its America. Im sure Chris Perry harbors those feelings as he is a MU grad... there really isnt any diff. Plus Columbus is full of steeler/browns fans and Bengals fans are a very small minority up here.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > thehat101 said:
> ...


Ok, let me slow it down for you....

The Cincinnati QB rips on the OSU football team. Last time I checked, Cincinnati is in Ohio. Since everyone in Ohio is in love with the Buckeyes, he probably pissed off 90% of the state with his comments.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> happy two week anniver... wait.. you havent been on here for two weeks yet.. i'll say it in two days :lol:


.....but its felt longer!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > randomhero1090 said:
> ...


Not everyone is in love with the Buckeyes, if any region that is NOT its the Cincinnati area, there is a pretty big following of UC football down there. And OSU fans in Columbus are just obnoxious... I can say that because I live here and went to OSU... and they are.. I get tired of them sometimes but I love the team and Tressel is a man of good character.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Not everyone is in love with the Buckeyes, if any region that is NOT its the Cincinnati area, there is a pretty big following of UC football down there. And OSU fans in Columbus are just obnoxious... I can say that because I live here and went to OSU... and they are.. I get tired of them sometimes but I love the team and Tressel is a man of good character.


Ok, I like the honesty. I compare OSU fans to Eagles/Steelers/PSU fans. Undying love for their team no matter what. And I respect that.

However, with that, comes some obnoxious behavior. Some of the logical reasoning goes right out the door.

OSU has a great program. Tressel is a good coach. But I still gotta hate :twisted:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > randomhero1090 said:
> ...


I wrote huh because of what Nick said. Cincy typically doesnt give 2 shits about OSU.. Now get into Columbus and Cleveland, you will hear a different story.. That being said everyone in Columbus and Cleveland are a bunch of browns loving wierdos, and therefore his comments would not effect ... well.. anything....

OK OK I have to ask you guys to keep on the original topic which is BOOBS and destruction of the Amish Vagina Mafia :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

we've officially declared war? where was i for this meeting? thats cool tho


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> we've officially declared war? where was i for this meeting? thats cool tho


The eagle flies at sundown....the eagle flies at sundown!!!!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

randomhero1090 said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > Only Ohio would recruit a "Rear" admiral as their spokesman. Bend over, buddies, the PHAT is not through yet!
> ...


Hey, is this what the New Alliance of the PHAT Pennsylvania Pussies looks like?









:lol: :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

'Hero1090 to EasyRider, Hero1090 to EasyRider.... Calling EasyRider'

'Jamaica1 come in... Jamaica1 come in....'

'Need assistance, got multiple bogeys.....'


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Sam is going to be assigned to Operation Flat Tire to prove his worth to be apart of the HUGE force known as BOOB


Action Alert......

Initial Arming for Operation Flat Tire nearly complete!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sam said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Sam is going to be assigned to Operation Flat Tire to prove his worth to be apart of the HUGE force known as BOOB
> ...


Flat Tire a go good buddy!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Oh man, in a lil over two weeks, I can have me some Fat Tire beers!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

lol............


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sam said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Sam is going to be assigned to Operation Flat Tire to prove his worth to be apart of the HUGE force known as BOOB
> ...


The harder you hit.. the higher the rank!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Speaking of hits.... Anyone check out my new avatar???


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah, nicely done. but im sure it will change by the end of the afternoon


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> yeah, nicely done. but im sure it will change by the end of the afternoon


 Yup, to this.....

I wonder if anyone took notice to the number on my last avatar... Maybe Aces did...


----------

